
Systems Analysis and Programming: Thoughts from the Attic (2011) - abecedarius
http://norvig.com/sciam/sciam.html
======
axus
The article is Peter Norvig critiquing a 50-year old checkers-playing program.
"He should have at least included a test suite."

------
dang
Previous thread with you know who himself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921506).

~~~
abecedarius
From far down in that thread,
[http://norvig.com/sciam/sciam.html](http://norvig.com/sciam/sciam.html) is a
more readable formatting of the same article.

~~~
dang
Great! Changed from [https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/at-scientific-
american/...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/at-scientific-
american/systems-analysis-look-back-1966-scientific-american-article/).

------
stefs
so when he referenced amit patel in there i though to myself, surely that's
not he of red blob games fame. what a surprise!

------
herdrick
(2011)

~~~
dang
Missed that one! Thanks.

